# gonna murder my ferrets :(



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

:lol: i feel that way with the cats sometimes i go hide for 10 mins lol


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

put them in a cage


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

they have a cage lol where they sleep at night-they have now figured out how to escape it....i have had to padlock it grrrrr


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> wont really...but they keep digging on my carpet and if the landlady see i will have to re-home them and they have already been through two homes
> :nonod:


cant you keep him off the carpet?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

absolutly everywhere is covered with thick soft very expensive carpet  apart from kitchen which i wont let them near due to the danger....i love my fur babies so i will figure a way around this.....somehow


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know much about ferrets, but can't you get them a run in one area, and place a different flooring in, so they can climb up high and run about in one smaller area?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Train them out of it, they need to know that digging is not aceptable. Obviously, they will still dig a little bit, as they tend to do what they like most of the time. Provide them with a dig box, everytime they dig the carpet, scruff say no firmly, place in dig box. easy peasies


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol i am trying i have a dig box and they get scruffed and put in it every time  but they are older where i rescues them i think about 5 or six and they have never really had much interaction.

i think i may have a plan tho...my loft is big and partially converted to a room it has light but no heating but the best bit no carpet so if i clean out the loft...... it should be a fantastic playground for them be safe from cats and could really make it a ferret haven with lots of work!!

thank you for everyones advice im not sure why i didnt think of this sooner


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

its fantastic     my oh has completely cleared the loft iv no idea how!!!! the ferrets now have food and water bowls two litter trays two cardboard boxes a dig box and a cosy cat carrier to play and sleep and destroy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> its fantastic     my oh has completely cleared the loft iv no idea how!!!! the ferrets now have food and water bowls two litter trays two cardboard boxes a dig box and a cosy cat carrier to play and sleep and destroy


I think we need piccies of this little ferret paradise. COMPLETE with ferrets having fun in it.......... :glare:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

i so want a ferret i love them but do sound like a handful lol but i agree we definitely need piccies


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

just put some up sorry they are blurry ferrets wont stay still!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

.. why is this still here... come on mods.. do your job...


----------

